# Meds - Did you know?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've looked this up before and I keep some of these on hand. I just copied your post and inserted it into Word so it will be easier for me to find when I need it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Good ideas, Thanks!


----------



## LeviMom (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I done like Coppers-Mom and copied the info into a word program.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. I also copied.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I made it a sticky so it is always at the top of the health section. (moved to the health section).


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber was prescribed Fuciderm Gel (Dechra) for a skin infection (I've run out and the vet is closed). 

Can I use Fucibet cream? This is usually prescribed for hairdressers hands when having reaction after using dye and other chemicals. My GP prescribed it for my mechanics hands but my consultant said not to use it. Anyhow the only difference I can see is Fucibet may be a little stronger. 

0.5 % w/w Fusicidic Acid - 0.1 % w/w Betamethasone (Amber's)
for topical treatment of surface pyoderma

2 % w/w/ Fusicidic Acid - 0.1 % w/w/ betamethasone (Mine)
(as the valerate ester Ph. Eur.) Other ingredients: macrogol cetostearyl ether, cetostearyl alcohol, chlorocresol, liquid parafin, purified water, sodium dihydrogen phosphate and white soft paraffin.

I have quite a lot of similar cream and I am sure I can find one that is less stronger.


----------

